# PB scanner imprimante CANON PIXMA 620



## Philweb83 (28 Décembre 2008)

*Bonjour,
J'ai acquis une imprimante CANON 620 WI FI. J'ai connecté sans pb. le WI FI pour l'impression, mais pour le scanner l'imprimante n'est pas reconnu dans mon MAC. Dans la boite de dialogue "Canon IJ Network Scanner Selector" l'imprimante n'apparaît pas dans la listes des périphériques.
J'ai relancé plusieurs fois l'application sans succés. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce pb.
Avez vous une solution à me donner?

PS: J'ai même appelé le SAV de la FNAC qui n'a pas de solution.

*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

As-tu installé les pilotes depuis le CD ou les as-tu téléchargé ?
Si c'est depuis le CD, tu vas devoir peut-être les désinstaller et les télécharger (puis installer).
Dès que je peux (là, je poste depuis mon iPod  Touch), je te poste la procédure que le service d'assistance de Canon m'a envoyé pour mon MP600R avec lequel j'ai aussi eu des problèmes de scanner, mais en USB.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

Chose promise, chose dûe 



> Votre MP600r doit être déconnectée du mac
> 
> Supprimer la Toolbox
> 
> ...



Pour le MP620, ça doit être à peu près la même chose.


----------



## Damino (9 Janvier 2009)

Je viens d'acheter aussi cette imprimante. Pas mal de bidouille pour la faire fonctionner en WiFi mais ça y est.
Pour ce qui est du scanner impossible pour moi de lancer MP Navigator EX. J'ai donc réussi à scanner via USB en utilisant Transfert d'images. Si j'essaye en Wifi Transfert d'images plante.

Je suis super déçu des procédures Canon d'installation et des logiciels. J'avais testé un multifonction HP, rien de tel et tout se retrouvé dans un seul dossier près à fonctionner.

De plus je ne vois même pas d'outils de mise à jour des logiciels installés.

Tenons nous au courant !


----------



## Damino (9 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement dans  maison / bibliothèque / préférence / canon / scangear /  je n'ai aucun fichier présent.
Est-ce pour cela qu'il m'est impossible d'installer le scanner ? (la fenêtre TWAIN apparaît à l'installation et l'application quitte inopinément).


----------



## Damino (14 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement j'avais une installation qui fonctionnait sur un de mes mac mais pas l'autre et cela était du à la non présence de fichier dans
/maison/bibliothèque/préférence/canon/scangear/
(ou /Users/monidentifiant/Library/Preferences/Canon/ScanGear en anglais)

Du coup j'ai bêtement copié les fichiers depuis le mac où MP Navigator fonctionnait bien avec le scanner dans mon ordinateur où ça plantait et miracle tout fonctionne normalement.

Heureusement que j'avais 2 macs dont un sur lequel tout fonctionnait et que j'ai pu comparer les fichiers installés.
Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'il n'y ait pas une sorte de routine en fin d'installation pour vérifier que tous les fichiers sont installés. Et qu'il n'y ait pas un désinstallateur fourni car le glisser déposer à la corbeille n'est pas si simple avec ce type d'installation qui envoie des fichiers un peu partout.

J'ai fait remonter l'info à Canon pour cela ainsi qu'un petit blame sur le coup de l'imprimante WIFI qu'il faut "installer" (MP620 series (adresse mac de l'imprimante) en plus de l'imprimante USB (MP620 series), et du désinstallateur non fourni.


----------



## Cleth (26 Janvier 2009)

J'ai installé temps bien que mal cette imprimante samedi et tout fonctionnait en wifi (imprimante ET scanner) et ce soir voulant numeriser un document... et ben ça marche plus.  

ScanGear recherche le scanner mais me dit qu'il est hors tension et quand je click sue  sélection scanner CanonMP620 serie Network et bien dans le menu déroulant mais l'adresse mac et précéder d'un point d'exclamation....

L'imprimante quand à elle fonctionne bien.

Pourquoi ça eu marché et que ça marche plus ???  



*EDIT* moi: Problème résolu: En faite c'etait un problème de coupe feu qui avait été remis sur services essentiels et non sur "certains services et applications" :rose:


----------



## jjacques (5 Décembre 2009)

Cleth a dit:


> *EDIT* moi: Problème résolu: En faite c'etait un problème de coupe feu qui avait été remis sur services essentiels et non sur "certains services et applications" :rose:



+++ : Merci ! c'est exactement ce qui vient de m'arriver et après moult desinstall/reinstall ça refusait tjs. Heureusement qu'il y a les forums


----------

